# Post some of your Sport photos.



## TonyUSA

Would love to see any type of your sport photos in action.


----------



## Gary A.

Nikon F w/ Nikkor 28mm, Tri-X


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## KmH




----------



## snowbear

Recreational biking - about as close as I have.




cmw3_d_bike-panning1 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## TonyUSA

Wow, very nice guys.  Keep coming.  Would be nice if you can post which lens were you used.


----------



## KmH

Get an Exif reader extension for your browser.


----------



## TonyUSA

Thank you, Keith.  I did but some of them did not show which lens.


----------



## TrolleySwag

My first try at action. Im thinking I should have used a faster shutter. 






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Peeb




----------



## snowbear

TonyUSA said:


> Wow, very nice guys.  Keep coming.  Would be nice if you can post which lens were you use.


Mine is hosted on Flickr; if you click on the image (or the text link below it) you can go to the Flickr page and see the full EXIF.

Nikon D40; 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 kit lens @ 80mm; f/32; 1/15sec, ISO 200


----------



## runnah

K52A8760 by runnah555, on Flickr




K52A7992 by runnah555, on Flickr




K52A6018 by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## runnah

K52A0744 by runnah555, on Flickr




K52A7750 by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

Nikon F2 w/ Nikkor 85mm, Tri-X @ ASA 1600

Red Chinese Olympic Women's Basketball.


----------



## TonyUSA

Wow!!!  Those photos are AMAZING, AMAZING, AMAZING.

Keep posting guys!


----------



## MSnowy




----------



## runnah

Terrible swing.


----------



## MSnowy

runnah said:


> Terrible swing.


 
Ha ha You wouldn't think a 12 handicap would have that swing. I've played golf for over 50 years and have seen great swings score like crap and horrible swings score great. I myself have a good swing for a 56 year old can drive it 300+ yards and cant make a 3 ft putt and so I'm stuck at a 15 handicap


----------



## runnah

MSnowy said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrible swing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha You wouldn't think a 12 handicap would have that swing. I've played golf for over 50 years and have seen great swings score like crap and horrible swings score great. I myself have a good swing for a 56 year old can drive it 300+ yards and cant make a 3 ft putt and so I'm stuck at a 15 handicap
Click to expand...


Ha, exactly gotta find what works for you best, the "classic" form doesn't work for everyone.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## KmH

runnah said:


> Terrible swing.


His weight transfer looks good, but his grip, his right hand in particular, is pretty much going to guarantee a slice.
And he has choked down on the club which is going to cost him quite a bit of yardage too because of reduced club head speed.

But, like MSnowy says - all that counts is a swing that works for each player.
Professional golfers Calvin Pete, Arnold Palmer, Jim Furyk and many others are good examples.
Regarding Furyk's swing, Golf commentator Gary McCord said Furyk looked like, "a one-armed golfer using an axe to kill a snake in a telephone booth."


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Destin

Here are a few of my favorites from a couple years back... I don't shoot sports nearly as often as I'd like these days. But now you've given me the itch again.. maybe I'll head up to the local high school basketball game tonight!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## bogeyguy

Managed to shoot this from behind the fence.


----------



## DBA




----------



## PatrickLiamPhoto




----------



## TonyUSA




----------



## BillM

I'll play





















It was a little dry this past summer lol





SAFE !!!!


----------



## hokies2379

Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## TonyUSA

Very nice.  Keep coming.


----------



## hokies2379

Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## hokies2379

Always liked this for some reason. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## hokies2379

Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## hokies2379

Gary A. said:


>



These look like a commercial shoot for a football game. Not a bad thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## EIngerson

Back flip-1 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr





Destin Cantrell by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr





Westview-61 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr


----------



## BillM

from last night


----------



## BillM




----------



## hokies2379

BillM said:


>



Big fan of this shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## BillM

Thanks Hokie, it was the first hockey game i've been able to get to this year. Had a little issue with the flu. IT was a really physical game but they sure seemed to be having fun, check out the smiles lol


----------



## BillM




----------



## EIngerson

Fallbrook-6 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr


----------



## BillM

what a great sport. I think it is a penalty if you don't hit the other guy hard enough with your stick ????


----------



## BillM




----------



## BillM




----------



## EIngerson

BillM said:


> what a great sport. I think it is a penalty if you don't hit the other guy hard enough with your stick ????



True! LOL






Rough day by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr


----------



## BillM




----------



## BillM




----------



## BillM




----------



## BillM




----------



## BillM




----------



## BillM




----------



## BillM




----------



## BillM




----------



## BillM




----------



## TrolleySwag

Here's my daughter at her Taekwondo belt test





Need more work indoors at higher ISOs. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BillM

Nice shot, so did she get the belt ?


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Peeb

runnah said:


> K52A6018 by runnah555, on Flickr


The ride is now commencing.  Please keep your arms and legs inside the vehicle at all times.


----------



## Dave442

A couple golf shots...
1)
[url=https://flic.kr/p/PUDbf1]
	

BMW Championship by David Bunn, on Flickr[/URL]
2)
[url=https://flic.kr/p/R1rN5V]
	

BMW Championship by David Bunn, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## BillM




----------



## BillM




----------



## Didereaux




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## BillM




----------



## BillM




----------



## EIngerson

Milestone-47 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr





Milestone-1 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

hokies2379 said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These look like a commercial shoot for a football game. Not a bad thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app
Click to expand...


You should check out his web page, amazing photographer.


----------



## Dave442

Some BMX:



David_Bunn_DRB9581_BMX

[url=https://flic.kr/p/hvQMBr]
	

David_Bunn_DRB9511_BMX[/URL]


----------



## TonyUSA

Very nice photos.  Keep coming guy.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## droaingsong

Energetic pics. Keep them rolling.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## MSnowy




----------



## EIngerson

Perris-20 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## EIngerson

Nice Gary!


----------



## TonyUSA

Very nice images.  I need to go out to shoot and learn, been rain rain and rain here.  You guys got very very nice images.  I wish I can get my images as good as you guys some day, I know it will be long way to go.


----------



## Destin

TonyUSA said:


> Very nice images.  I need to go out to shoot and learn, been rain rain and rain here.  You guys got very very nice images.  I wish I can get my images as good as you guys some day, I know it will be long way to go.



Screw the rain main. Buy a cheap rain cover for your gear and go take some photos.


----------



## BillM

I love shooting rain games









Fog is even better


----------



## BillM




----------



## BillM

just love the kids expression lol


----------



## Peeb

Fishin!


----------



## BillM

Should this thread be combined with 
*Post your favorite Sports photos *

*??????*


----------



## MSnowy

BillM said:


> Should this thread be combined with
> *Post your favorite Sports photos *
> 
> *??????*


 
No because I didn't post my favorites here


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## BillM




----------



## BillM

And something I wasn't expecting, a young lady wrestling


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## ronlane

Here are a few images from a cheer competition this weekend.

1) Ready to perform.

 

2) Tumbling pass #1

 

3) Tumbling pass #2


----------



## BillM




----------



## ronlane

6 from last nights games. On the road against a rival. The girls won but the boys lost.


----------



## ronlane

Second games from this week. One more night to go tonight. Both home teams lost tonight.

I am really enjoying using the Canon 85mm f/1.8 for shooting sports. For most of the night I am positioning myself on the baseline corners and letting the action come to me. With the 85, at times it is too tight to get all of the person in but I am learning ton compose and not having to crop. These are also jpeg images with very little post processing done to them.

1
 
2
 
3
 
4
 
5
 
6


----------



## jcdeboever

1. Grandson and his funky disjointed fingers




2. Proud grandpa, score!!!!!




3. grandson's best bud


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## PatrickLiamPhoto

Friends of mine were able to have the ice at the Wells Fargo Center in Philly for  an hour after the Flyers - Canadiens game on February 2nd.  They bought me a ticket in exchange for taking some photos.  First - the light was amazing.  The LED lighting that's super bright for TV helped a lot.  Then I was able to shoot from the spot where the commentators hang out in between the 2 benches.  I was in heaven.  I shot mostly with my Nikon D4S with a Sigma 120-300 f/2.8 lens - mostly at F/4, 1600 ISO and 1/640.


----------



## OnTheFly7




----------



## MSnowy

It all started on a hot day in July.  Super Bowl LI Champions


----------



## BillM

And finished on a cold February day on the streets of Boston


----------



## BillM




----------



## BillM




----------



## BillM




----------



## BillM




----------



## jcdeboever

Fujifilm XT2, XF 55-200

1.





2.




3.




Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## TonyUSA

Very nice.  Keep coming guys.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## hokies2379

Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

TonyUSA said:


> Please advise me to take better photos.
> 
> View attachment 138715


Okay ... 

Tony, take better pictures.


----------



## TonyUSA

Wow, very nice photos, Gary.   Ha Ha Ha, I am just updated to... Please advise me HOW to take better photos.


----------



## hokies2379

Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## jcdeboever

1.




2.




3.




Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## BillM

TonyUSA said:


> Wow, very nice photos, Gary.   Ha Ha Ha, I am just updated to... Please advise me HOW to take better photos.



First thing you need to do is post some pictures so we can see what you are doing right and possibly where you have area for improvement.


----------



## jcdeboever

1.




2.




3.




Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Gary A.

#1






#2





#3





#4


----------



## mnmcote

I grabbed this shot a few nights ago at a High School baseball game... Thought it was interesting that the catcher jumped up and away instead of on top of the runner... But it looked cool just the same...


----------



## Gary A.

Pretty odd, unless he made the tag and now was responding to hold the runners. Interesting shot, the batter 'flinching' adds a lot of content to the shot.


----------



## BillM

Just guessing but it looks like he saw a spider


----------



## jcdeboever

XT2, 100-400

1. Best player on team




2. Grandson playing goal




3. Grandson making a save 




4. More drama than soccer for granddaughter 




Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## PatrickLiamPhoto

Here are some from my son's T-ball game last week.  Shot with a Nikon D4S and 70-200 f/2.8.  I really need to teach my son (red helmet) to open his eyes when he swings.


----------



## hokies2379

2. 




3. 




4. My son, the soccer goon. 





Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------

